# Some of my astrex babies :)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Here are some pics of my astrex babies. hope you like  they are 10 days old


IMG01247-20110510-1610 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01223-20110508-1249 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01197-20110508-1239 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01185-20110508-1223 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01196-20110508-1229 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01210-20110508-1246 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


IMG01204-20110508-1245 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE curls  Just recently got a texel doe myself, and can't wait to get my first curly pups


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the second photo!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Curly-butts make the cutest babies! :mrgreen:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They are cute! Baby curls are the best.


----------

